# Corsair Paint Schemes



## Safetyon (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi guys,Does any one have or know where i can see color photos of FAA[fleet air arm]Corsairs en-barked on HMS GLORY late in 1944 on rout to the far East. I have B/W pics and a book that says non specular blue, dark gray, and extra dark sea gray, in various patterns but i would like to see what they really looked like.My Dad was in the GLORY 44 to 46 he told me that when the war was over they pushed most of them overboard on the way to Australia .


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Pushing them overboard was true, a sad fact indeed. I'll hunt some pictures down.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ship Unkown





HMS Illustrious

Both are from 1944, before they just left them in the overall Dark Sea Blue like the Americans. Both have the same roundels, so it would be safe to assume Glory's aircraft looked like this. As for indivdual aircraft markings, I'm not sure. Oh, and for colours, The bottom is Tamiya Sky, and the top is RAF Dark Sea Gray and Dark Slate Gray. Techmod has a good decal set with these roundels.

This is the only picture of Glory Corsairs I could find.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmm... I can only see the last pic Catch22 8)


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 6, 2008)

Gasp. They were there before! I'll re-host them and re-post them.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2008)

Use a hammer.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 6, 2008)

They're working aain for me, without even using the hammer! Regardless, I'll just re-post them with my photobucket file.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2008)

To be honest I hadn't seen the first pic only, before you re-posted them.But now it is OK.


----------



## Safetyon (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Catch 22, thats two schemes i will have to look at i think have that photo of Glory from a lower angle in my Dads collection, but i seem to remember he said something about the air craft where RNAF [KIWI] 14 Sq on way to Japan the clue is in the roundels they appear to have the red center in place. I have a mate who is into models he says he has an unbuilt corsair in his loft [that sounds familiar]  he is going to dig it out for me.Meanwhile still looking for that elusive photo.thanks again


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 6, 2008)

No worries! I can certainly find some RNZAF pictures as well.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 6, 2008)

This is a picture of a 14th Corsair being loaded onto the Glory in 1946.

I believe this site here will be quite helpful to you. Google Image Result for http://rnzaf.hobbyvista.com/images/14iwacor.jpg

The roundels on the planes are the normal British ones which they reverted back to in 1946 in New Zealand. As for colouration, those would be the overall Dark Sea Blue I believe, because by then the aircraft the Commonwealth recieved were no longer repainted.


----------



## Safetyon (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Catch 22 thats a good site but i found this site Lend-Lease Aircraft in the Fleet Air Arm - Part 3
you best have a look cos words Fail me


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice find.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 6, 2008)

Safetyon said:


> Hi Catch 22 thats a good site but i found this site Lend-Lease Aircraft in the Fleet Air Arm - Part 3
> you best have a look cos words Fail me



Oh my god, that's Corsair heaven. I actually have the Corsair Model with the White Band around the fuselage.


----------



## Safetyon (Jan 7, 2008)

Tell you what, i think that chap needs to get out more he has done that for EVERY lend lease aircraft the FAA ever used now *thats *a modeling project thanks for your help Catch


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 7, 2008)

Now owrries man! Do you have everything that you need?

Also, I looks through his galleries. Would have come in handy earlier with my Hellcat haha.


----------



## A4K (Jan 11, 2008)

That was one of our Goodyear FG-1D's that you posted Catch22, you can tell at a glance from the rocket stubs. 
Must be on it's way to do the last RNZAF Corsair stint in Japan - very sad- the Chance-Vought F4U-1's were being lined up for the scrappers at Rukuhia at that time, and in 1947 these FG-1D's were no longer required and dumped together on the tarmac and burned.
Only two complete aircraft and two partially complete airframes out of 424 Corsairs survived the melting pot...


----------

